# What do you hide behind?



## RetardedMonkey (Mar 1, 2010)

I hide behind my smile. I don't want people to know how sad I can be at times.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

RetardedMonkey said:


> I hide behind my smile. I don't want people to know how sad I can be at times.


You should always smile, you're not only helping yourself but all those around you.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

Smile - yes. (fakes are so easy to spot, though)
Work/do/do/dos. (now, this one's popular)
Sunglasses (I love sunny days!)
Well, it just happens to have this busy-bee look and being "on hurry" (to, basically, nowhere)


----------



## Kwiatu (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm hiding behind my sense of humour.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I hide behind my definition of what's perfect. Or maybe just Buddhism's definition of what's perfect. Or maybe Arthur Schopenhauer's definition of what's perfect. Let's call it idealistic pessimism.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i hide behind logic and reasoning to repress my true desires, and movies to run away from my stress....but it becomes more extreme than it sounds unfortunately.


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't hide. If you've got it, throw it at me, I'll catch it in stride, and without looking for where it came from, throw it right back at you.


----------



## Nicolathecat (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL....I hide behind my fat and glasses. I was a beautiful child which ment that I got a lot of attention for my looks. That kind of attention freaked me out. Being fat with glasses I can kind of pretend that people don't really see me. You would think that being bigger I stand out more, but somehow if you are not too huge you seem to just blend into the walls...lol.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I hide behind my eccentricity. It's almost enough to make a person wonder if I'm a type 4. I wear weird clothes partly because I like them and feel like they are expressive, but also partly so I won't have to start any conversations, because others will approach me to comment on them. I hide behind my talent. I use it to buffer my interactions, because I am terrified of rejection. If I am playing music or doing something artistic, people will usually only say positive things. It keeps me safe from the negative reactions I would usually get for my social awkwardness. I hide behind my values, even from myself. My authentic desires are rarely allowed to surface, for fear of being corrupt or making me unlovable.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

^
seem like you reveal yourself +-100%, not hide.


----------



## kingcarcas (Mar 23, 2010)

The bottle, my computer, tv, dark humor.


----------



## digital (Mar 19, 2010)

I hide behind a smile... Not because I'm sad, but to hide that I'm often annoyed by irrelevant details. I don't want people to know when I'm annoyed, so I smile. Or just ignore it.


----------



## InGretable (Mar 26, 2010)

I hide behind logic.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hide behind my guard dog.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I hide behind the person that everyone thinks I am. 

It's not hiding though, it's just the best I can do.

EDIT: It's a byproduct of how no one but myself will ever be aware of my whole story.


----------



## Lethal Mind Spray (Mar 13, 2010)

Me hidez behind someone who thinks she knows who she is. As long as I do my homework in time, my mom won't be angry with me. It's all that matters, right? Right?

It's a pretty world, I have no idea what all of you are talking about. roud:


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

I hide behind my thoughts/silence. I present myself as a puzzle but drop this as soon as I get comfortable around someone.
With people that are close, I hide behind the fact that I know who I am.


----------



## littlelight (Mar 27, 2010)

my words that could hurt others.... until i get my evident to show i am well offf


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

I hide behind the others' inability to see me. So I'm not hiding anything at all, it is just an illusion.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

In public, I hide behind aloofness, disengagement, self-effacement, and self-deprecatory humor (kind of like Chandler of Friends). I guess I'm thinking that if I pretend I don't exist (or otherwise just _barely_ exist), I'm somehow impervious to anything bad? Sometimes I wish I could be there, but not there.

In private, I hide behind cynicism.


----------



## Tawa (Feb 24, 2010)

justinhammar said:


> I hide behind my...boyfriend.



I can't stand these people:tongue:
I hide behind most of the things already listed (computer, superiority, being cool and under assuming)


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

Um....I would say....my "I don't need/want a man" and "I have too many things to worry about to have a relationship" attitude. Truth is...I'm just uncomfortable with the idea of that kind of intimacy.


----------



## The Faustian Man (Mar 26, 2010)

Personae, and we even hide from "ourselves".


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Defiance and denial are the tools of my trade. I let things wash around me and convince myself they don't matter, you don't matter, and I don't care.

Fuck you, I'm fine, and stay the hell away from me.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

In public I hide behind humour. When I'm alone, I hide in obsession/ addiction. No drugs, though, which is good..
I am also sure to never really try very hard at anything and to indulge in things I shouldn't because if I do then I can always be safe with the knowledge that although I failed, I didn't try anyway so it's ok. So I also hide behind a thin veneer of indifference which has become about as thick as a hair, as of late xD


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I hide behind elaborate, multi-layered philosophical rationalizations for my personality and lifestyle preferences.

In person, I hide behind silence, feigned disinterest & detachment


----------



## blamflam (Jan 17, 2010)

Among my friends and family I hide behind sarcasm, and among strangers I hide behind a 'deer in the headlights' face and stay quiet so people will avoid asking me questions.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

it must suck to feel the need to hide among friends...

At work I literally hide.
I hide behind my views +those views justify my hidings and cover up whatever that may seem like hiding and that's pretty convincing all the time! Unreasonable reasons I call them, my walls, my fortress.


----------



## spook (Dec 16, 2009)

I hide behind an emotionless poker face to avoid drawing attention to how messed up I'm really feeling inside. I also hide behind internally justified 'authentic feelings' to avoid undesirable responsibilities like school, and the social consequences of lacking confidence in myself regarding failed relationships.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I mostly hide behind silence in social settings, mostly school, and I hide behind my bedroom door at home, so no one will bother me.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I hide my not giving up information about myself... and doing the right thing so people wont ask me questions.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Work...videogames...alcohol...anything i can do to numb the pain of my powerful emotions or to calm me down just a little...

Usually it's work.


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

I hide behind Promethea. She smites all of mine enemies.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

In public which is everywhere besides maybe 15 close people to me I hide behind manners, kindness, and shoot I guess sometimes I'm fed to the wolves, but if Im uncomfortable thats how I am. My INTJ bf is toughening me up so I guess I hide behind him, though he doesnt really allow it. lol
I hide behind cigarettes, (off and on), though Im getting in shape again so probably will quit. Sometimes I hide behind weed.  I dont hide behind alchohol because alcoholism runs in the family. I'd like to be somewhat in control of my regrets.
Most of all I hide behind my skeptism which when not controlled by emotions is very helpful. Though sometimes Im just outright paranoid. Im learning to not take anything to heart when someones being negative. I used to hide behind my heart but I found out it was a poor shield!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

My sense of humo(u)r.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

I hide behind an imaginary world, conformed by my friends, I tend to "create" my "perfect world" using my friends (for example, I always wanted to have a little sister, so I told a friend of mine that I loved her as a little sister and now we are "siblings") 
an also my alter ego, which is completly opposite in personality and takes care of my logical thinking and analyzing of problems


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I hide behind my smile...and my optimism...and my sarcasm...and my silence. I pretend not to care even when something stabs me through the heart. I hide behind my sunglasses and my dark tinted windows because often there is much sadness in my eyes......


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

My smile...duh :crazy:


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just putting myself down a lot. Sort of like a disclaimer.

I'm not very original.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fn0rd said:


> I hide behind Promethea. She smites all of mine enemies.


Its just that I don't have enough of my own. :frustrating:


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Its just that I don't have enough of my own. :frustrating:


It's actually that your methods are quick and brutal where mine take time to plan and certain conditions to occur. I've always been a fan of the long con.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

In public, I hide behind not showing my emotions even if i'm talking about them. I also hide behind my phone.
In private, I hide behind books, YouTube, ideas, you know, distractions.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

My mind hides behind the guise of a male.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I hide behind work and studies as well. I use them as excuses to not meet people when I'm tired of explaining I need alone time (to people who don't understand why someone would want to be alone when the alternative is to meet people).

I hide my emotions in painting, especially difficult feelings, but also joy. I can't express myself naturally in visual ways otherwise, such as with facial expressions and body language. One can't interpret my mood correctly from either, but it's possible from my paintings.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

Weirdness.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I honestly hide behind my shyness. I'm not intensely shy to the point where meeting people is almost impossible, it's just that I do it sometimes to save the time of actually trying to pursue being friends with somebody (or getting to know them). I do it more as a measure to make people pursue interest in me.More importantly I do it sometimes so that I can mask my inherent playfullness, humor and ideas comes accompanied with becoming really comfortable with someone. It's more so a tool I utilize to make sure the people I'm interacting with are worth it.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

I hide behind my fantasies... and also music too


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Generally I hide behind books. They've always been my excuse to get out of anything that I don't want to do, or help me avoid conversations I don't want to have, or just to escape my emotions in general. But I also drown a lot of that out with music, or video games as of lately.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Indifference.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't hide behind anything. I pretty much speak my mind, taking into consideration, of course, what's relevant to a particular discussion, and not needlessly callous to other people's feelings, but, yeah, what you see is what you get.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

Cynicism, or humor. Depends on the situation.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Probably shyness and it's synonyms.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

A blank face


----------



## Index (May 17, 2017)

I wouldn't say that _everybody_ hides behind things.


----------



## akiyama (Jan 11, 2015)

Honestly it's not that I hide. It's that others are shit at finding where I'm at.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Sometimes I hide behind books. I'm really introverted and sometimes I just want to do something in a quiet room. When I want to indicate to others that I don't want to be bothered, I get out my kindle. I do play games on it sometimes, but I mostly just read on it. But another thing, I actually really love reading, too, so sometimes I read just for the joy of it or to research something or to acquire knowledge. 

I have a pretty introverted family, though, so I don't have to do this often.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I 'hide' behind my two superpowers: invisibility and patience.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

It depends on a few things...

1. How good the shooter is

2. The caliber round

3. The environment (number of people, buildings, plantlife, etc)

4. Distance of the shooter

5. Number of shooters

The last thing I want to hide behind is a car (they aren't quite as efficient as show on TV) but if it is the closest thing it will do. I generally hide behind the tires because there is more thick metal (on the front end) and they can't see your feet under the car. Generally it's best to go for a thick tree or the backside of a building, but if you can just make a break for it. Movement is life! If you stay still you are inviting the shooter to walk right up to you with a gun. So run like it's the plague as soon as you get the oprotunity.


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

i hide behind money
i use money to forget the emptiness of my soul
i also use shallowness and avoid being deep to not realize im such an empty shell now
it was like this order:
person with full emotions and depth -> being hurt -> being depressed and cynical -> finally get over it -> being happy but empty


----------



## Frosty2 (Jun 4, 2017)

I really try not to hide. But maybe behind my very own attempts at this. Dunno.


----------

